
A.I. Experiments - cjdulberger
https://aiexperiments.withgoogle.com
======
jedberg
It asked me to draw a tree. I drew a palm tree. It said "palm tree" on the
bottom, but then said it failed.

I drew the palm tree because I've studied AI and that's a classic AI mistake.

If you go to Hawaii and ask students to draw a tree, almost all of them will
draw a palm tree. Ask them to draw a bird and it looks like a parrot (instead
of the robin you see typically in the "lower 48").

It's interesting that this seems to suffer from the same selection bias.

~~~
ythn
It seems biased. When it said draw the moon, I drew a circle with a smaller
crater shaped circle inside it, and it immediately guessed "the moon". Later
when it asked me to draw a cookie, I drew the same exact shape (circle with
smaller circle) and it immediately guessed cookie, not moon. What's going on?

~~~
Florin_Andrei
Sounds like that drawing satisfies both criteria. (shrug)

~~~
ythn
So it's not really "guessing", it's just seeing if my drawing matches a
predetermined bank of answers? Makes sense, since one time it asked me to draw
a "police car" and before I had even finished drawing the chassis of a normal
car it had already guessed "police car" and moved on.

~~~
eyqs
I'd say it's "guessing" from a predetermined (rather small) bank of answers,
since the same guesses appear over and over again.

~~~
halfdanj
it's correct that we have "only" trained it on a couple of hundreds of
classes, so it will only guess from that dataset.

------
franciscop
Google please, don't confuse my snake that just ate an elephant with a hat:
[http://imgur.com/lBtGUKr](http://imgur.com/lBtGUKr)

~~~
tajen
...and that lamb is exactly like I imagined. AI has no poetry.
[https://unsee.cc/notarude/](https://unsee.cc/notarude/)

~~~
drdeca
Not sure what that link is meant to be, but it has pop-up ads on mobile.

------
dtnewman
[https://aiexperiments.withgoogle.com/quick-
draw..](https://aiexperiments.withgoogle.com/quick-draw..). this is just too
cool. Basically, you draw a picture and see it guess what you are drawing.
Worth 2 minutes of your time!

~~~
kbenson
Apparently it's supposed to learn as people supply more things it doesn't
recognize? This sounds familiar... [1]

1: [http://www.theverge.com/2016/3/24/11297050/tay-microsoft-
cha...](http://www.theverge.com/2016/3/24/11297050/tay-microsoft-chatbot-
racist)

~~~
master5o1
A future where all the drawings must be Swastikas?

~~~
ollie87
Or Mohammad.

~~~
SticksAndBreaks
A sausage A drill A Lighthouse with a broken roof A One eyed snake Oh, i know
- a wiener is you.

------
tgqwV52345345
I didn't know what a "see saw" was, but it didn't stop google from guessing it
right. [http://imgur.com/a/LfYxs](http://imgur.com/a/LfYxs)

------
jpatokal
The drum machine is awesome. A shame there appears to be no way to share your
dope beats...

[https://aiexperiments.withgoogle.com/drum-
machine/view/](https://aiexperiments.withgoogle.com/drum-machine/view/)

------
zoren
In some of the experiments they use t-SNE. To me t-SNE is sufficiently
advanced to be indistinguishable from magic.
[https://lvdmaaten.github.io/tsne/](https://lvdmaaten.github.io/tsne/)

~~~
vagrancy
I can give a shot at explaining TSNE over skype if you're interested.

~~~
zoren
Thanks for the offer. I've seen this
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RJVL80Gg3lA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RJVL80Gg3lA)
and I think I understand how it works but still think the results are amazing.

------
devindotcom
These are fun. Be wary of dragging your mouse around on the sequencer thing or
the bird call classifier. Makes a hell of a racket.

What I really want in there is the computer-generated music and sample-level
speech synthesis they have limited demos of in the WaveNet post:

[https://deepmind.com/blog/wavenet-generative-model-raw-
audio...](https://deepmind.com/blog/wavenet-generative-model-raw-audio/)

------
gressquel
I would like to mention I have used a similar service by Microsoft.

[https://www.microsoft.com/cognitive-services/en-
us/computer-...](https://www.microsoft.com/cognitive-services/en-us/computer-
vision-api)

Would be interesting to for example submit the same blurry image with text to
both services and see which one has the best algorithm to extract text.

~~~
gressquel
I just did a test. I took picture of my monitor with this thread open. then
sent it to google and microsofts OCR API.

Microsofts won and got far more things right. here is the output of the ocr
scans: [http://pastebin.com/YuRinwN2](http://pastebin.com/YuRinwN2)

here is the sample I submitted:
[https://i.imgsafe.org/c3147b06a3.jpg](https://i.imgsafe.org/c3147b06a3.jpg)

------
Reedx
Interesting. Quick Draw is similar to a game I made called Drawception
([https://drawception.com](https://drawception.com)). Which is basically the
telephone game meets Pictionary with a 10 minute drawing limit that you play
with random players.

I've often wondered at what point an AI would be able to play the game in a
convincing way. Looks like things are getting closer!

------
YeGoblynQueenne
I am shameless and evil. Everytime it asks me to "draw" something, I just
"draw" the letters for the words it uses to describe the thing it wants me to
draw. The poor network is always very confused by that.

------
stillsut
Is there an API to convert primitive doodles into guesses?

I'm trying to develop an app which would do this with things people "draw into
the air" with their finger.

------
mbrookes
Firefox: "Your connection is not secure"

[https://www.chromeexperiments.com/](https://www.chromeexperiments.com/)

------
imh
I don't know what the drum machine one is doing, but my computer can't keep
up. It can't even keep time because of the lag.

------
wanda
It's so interesting to see how these random Google websites differ. For
instance, this website has been made with Bootstrap and jQuery. Weird choice
already given the internal tools they have at their disposal.

Weirder still, the grid of videos doesn't use the Bootstrap grid at all. The
elements are set to _display: inline-block_ and then their width (and height,
which we'll get to) is adjusted every time the window resizes using
JavaScript.

This is presumably to maintain square blocks, because that's the design
they've opted for and grid systems do not give you much control over height of
the grid cells.

But using JavaScript to try and ensure squareness of grid cells is totally
unnecessary. You just need CSS, as I shall demonstrate:

[http://codepen.io/amdouglas/pen/eBddBd](http://codepen.io/amdouglas/pen/eBddBd)

[http://codepen.io/amdouglas/full/eBddBd](http://codepen.io/amdouglas/full/eBddBd)

Sometimes JavaScript is the best tool, especially in terms of accessibility;
in this case, it adds nothing, only an expensive event handler. The resize
event is really an awful way of achieving responsive web design. Media queries
are the best option in 99% of cases.

* * *

Returning to the original thought, Google seems to have very different teams
working here and there on their various marketing websites.

If you look at gv.com, their site also uses jQuery (with Slick and Velocity
plugins).

If you look at duo.google.com and allo.google.com, they're Angular sites —
which is what you'd expect from Google. A lot of their websites are based on
Angular, it's a framework they're invested in (along with Polymer) and so on.

More recently, some of their marketing sites are being made with MDL. Usually
small, less significant ones, not for apps but for random initiatives and
projects that few people are going to look at. Which seems rather telling.

Polymer is in use, but seems to be reserved for applications like Youtube
Gaming or Play Music. I think the Google PDF Reader is Polymer-based was well.
That makes sense, Polymer is barely supported in browsers other than Chrome
without a hefty bunch of polyfills.

There's also the Closure JavaScript libraries/tools, which Google used to use
a lot for things like GMail (blog.google is the most recent instance I think).

For some reason, I find it odd that they don't have a unified internal toolkit
for this sort of work. I'm not actually critical of this fact, I'm no critic
of pragmatism. I'm just surprised.

I wonder though: does this indicate that these sites were outsourced to an
agency?

~~~
ShardPhoenix
I don't find this very surprising - I've seen a similar level of framework
heterogeneity even at much smaller companies.

------
gorlist
Which sketch dataset are they using for the "Quick, Draw!" experiment?

~~~
halfdanj
We have created our own dataset for this experiment based on internal data
collection. Its currently a rather small dataset, some categories only have a
handful of samples, but works anyway. Jonas (developer behind quickdraw)

~~~
gorlist
Why didn't you use one of the existing sketch datasets? Was it because of
license issues? Do you think that the accuracy would be the same if you had a
bigger dataset?

------
anon987
Thank God we got this new Google press release to the top of HN so we can all
help them teach their AI for free.

